# Learn Me Touring / Camping Gear



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay.

I have never done a tour, evar. But I just got a rack and panniers, and I'm thinking about rolling out for a weekend sometime, to start with.

I have ZERO camping-type gear as of now. Lots of places like sierratradingpost and backcountry outlet abound, but I don't know where to start. Can you folks point me in the right, fairly affordable direction?

I need, at the least, some kind of sleeping bag, and some kind of tent-device. Needs to be as small as possible, since it'll be for bike touring. Temperatures will never get below 20F. Rain at night is almost definite.

Also, what will I wish I had, that I did not bring?

I did plenty of regular camping back a few years ago, but there was always a car, so that made lots of space to pack.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Argentius said:


> Okay.
> 
> I have never done a tour, evar. But I just got a rack and panniers, and I'm thinking about rolling out for a weekend sometime, to start with.
> 
> ...


Here's a suggested packing list here: http://www.adventurecycling.org/features/packing.cfm
Lots of good advice all over the site. 

Specific recommendations regarding brands and models of tents, bags, etc are going to run the gammit. It's a little bit of a "whats saddle is best" question. They have a gear column in their magazine every month. You might look for back issues. 

Good luck

Scot


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Argentius said:


> Okay.
> 
> I have never done a tour, evar. But I just got a rack and panniers, and I'm thinking about rolling out for a weekend sometime, to start with.
> 
> ...


REI is a good place to start, particularly if you are still deciding what you'll need. Their no-questions-asked return policy makes it easy to change your mind if you buy the wrong stuff. Campsaver is also a good online site.

I hope you got good, waterproof panniers, because cheap panniers will give you the most grief you'll ever have on a bike tour.

Tent: Weight, size and price are important, but also consider the difficulty of setting up and tearing down. A complicated tent that takes an hour to set up can be a real problem in rain or darkness. A simple, self-standing two-person tent with a minimum requirement for stakes is probably best. Check out the Big Agnes Seedpod 2 SL. It fits the bill, and I just snagged a used one from REI on sale for $80. Get a two person, even if you're touring alone. It won't be that much bigger, heavier or more expensive and you have the benefit of keeping gear inside or inviting company. Also get or make a footprint. Making is much cheaper and plastic sheet from Home Depot works fine.

Sleeping pads: If you're young and flexible and don't ache too much in the morning, just get a closed cell foam pad, but do get full length. They're cheap, quick to set up and take down, light and not easily damaged. If you're on the older, stiffer side, you may want to consider some kind of inflatable pad. Thermarest is the standard, but REI makes copies that are just as good and lot's cheaper. Test them before you decide on anything. Self inflatable pads are great, but the thicker they are, the bigger pain they are to deflate and pack. You do not want to spend a long time packing any gear in the rain.

Sleeping bags: The traditional mummy style bag is warmer, but after years of using them, I've finally gone over to a square bag. If you plan on camping in temps much lower than 35 degrees, go with a mummy, otherwise consider a square bag. Camping, like cycling has its share of gear-freaks. They all want the lightest most compact equipment possible, but the great majority spend most camping nights in their back yards. Don't fall victim to the propaganda. Get the gear most suited to your real intentions. If you're not climbing Everest, your really don't need gear that will keep you warm down to -15 degrees.

Pillow: If you're a wuss like me, you can't sleep well without a good pillow. My pillow, the one I sleep on every night, compresses down as well as any camping pillow, so I just take it along. Experiment here if you think you might need a pillow.

Lights: Get a good battery powered tail light for your touring bike. Unless you plan to ride long stretches at night, don't overdo it. Commuters need high-powered, bright lights to compete with traffic. Tourists just need something to get them to the campsite if they're running late. For touring I don't use a headlight on the bike, but I do have a good Petzl headlamp that works great around the camp and as an emergency bike headlight. A headlamp works great for reading too. It may be the only light you need, but do take batteries and a small backup flashlight or another headlamp.

Stove and cooking gear: Don't go crazy. You don't need the lightest, most compact stove, and you don't need much more than enough gear to boil water plus a plate, knife, fork, spoon and cup. Consider that you'll have to clean everything after every use. Eat in restaurants or convenience stores when you can, coffee and instant oatmeal work in the mornings, and grill over a fire instead of frying (less to clean up). Carefully consider the type of stove fuel, the amount and the weight and how you'll have to carry it. The MSR Superfly or something similar is a good stove for cycle camping. When you pass that market late in the day, buy a steak and corn still on the cob and a small bag of self lighting charcoal. Great meal grilled over a quick open fire and nothing to clean up except for the plate and utensils. There are, of course, cheaper alternatives.

There's lots more to say on this whole subject, but I'll leave you with this final shot. Touring is not like training for racing or racing. Instead of covering 50 miles in two hours, plan on taking 5 hours. Stop, take photos, explore, eat, drink and make a point of checking all the things you blast by on a training ride, otherwise you might as well just car camp. Also figure that 50 miles of touring is going to wear on your butt and hands a lot more than 50 miles of racing. Sunscreen and insect repellant can be handy.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Arg,

search some of my reports on commuting touring.

I have a very cheap two many bivy from Sportsmans Guide. It was less than 35 bucks and with a couple bucks worth of seam sealer and silicon spray it is great in the rain.

I use the same basic principles of backpacking to pack for touring.

Only take what you need. Pay attention to weight. Decide what is important to you.

After you pack the basics, clothing, tent and sleeping bag, everything else is optional.

Remember, you can buy all your food and water on the road so packing and carrying this is a waste. Think out your wardrobe in layers. Only take extras for the layer next to your body that will get smelly. You will most likely have 10 to 12 pounds for the tent, pad and sleeping bag. You will need all your bike gear plus what you will change into when you get off the bike. Buy food that doesn't require cooking other than an open fire or eat your food at a restaurant. This eliminates pots, pans etc.

The most important point is:

Change your philosophy. Touring is about enjoying the scenery. Stop and have a relaxing meal at a cafe. Take your time and slow down to take pictures or to talk to interesting people you meet on the way. You have all day to cover your miles ( usually 40 to 100) so you really don't have to rush.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

lots of good advice here, cant add too much....however don't bring too small a tent, if you need to spend much time in it due to rain a really small one can be a real drag if you want to sit up, read, eat, etc. I just returned from a 1200 mile tour and used a new Mountain Hardware 2 person tent and am happy with it, the extra pound or two over my old tent was well worth it for the space....also a light plastic stake hammer is worth bringing, makes pitching the tent faster and easier


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Some Thoughts*

StillRiding has some great advice. I will add my experience and comments that come mostly from supported trips (like RAGBRAI) but from a few self supported solo trips.



StillRiding said:


> REI is a good place to start....


Recent user of REI, good selection, quality and variety. Also have been pleased with www.campmor.com 



StillRiding said:


> Tent: ...consider the difficulty of setting up and tearing down.
> ...Get a two person, even if you're touring alone...


Both good points. I will throw in another suggestion which is a Bivy Bag. Basically a breathable, waterproof cover for your sleeping bag. Been using an REI bivy the last couple of years and it has been great, especially for setup and tear down. Would definetly be practical for a weekend but may not be what you want for a week or more. Also depends on where you are camping. If you expect rain is there a shelter that you can roll your bag out under or will you need to rig a poncho for a raincover? Could be annoying in a heavy bug area. Will you have someplace private/remote to change clothes? Do some reading and think about what you want before you go the bivy route, it is not for everyone.

If you the tent route definetly heed SR's suggestions, particularly about an extra person size wise. Be sure to seam seal it per instructions. Practice setting up in your back yard a few times. Also pack a couple of extra stakes so you have a spare for the one you lose or bend.



StillRiding said:


> Sleeping pads: get full length...
> ...inflatable pad. Thermarest is the standard...


Remember that a sleeping pad provides insulation as well as comfort. Another advantage of the inflatible pads is they pack smaller. Size as well as weight is a factor for all your choices here as you strap and stuff things on your bike.



StillRiding said:


> Sleeping bags: If you plan on camping in temps much lower than 35 degrees, go with a mummy...
> ...Get the gear most suited to your real intentions...


Go synthetic since you expect rain and really do not have the experience to know if your tent is waterproof. Get the temperature rating for your intended use, remember the bivy bag adds a few degrees range. A mummy also packs smaller in addition to being warmer and a compression sack will help make it smaller yet as well as using a compression sack for your clothes. A wool cap and wool socks will also help keep you warm at night.



StillRiding said:


> Pillow: Experiment here if you think you might need a pillow....


They make stuff sacks with a soft lining. Get one of these, stuff it full of your clothes and you have an instant pillow without having carried any extra bulk.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, what StillRiding said is all good advice. A few personal additions/comments:

Tent: A 6' x 8' blue tarp can be had for cheap and can be used to cover a picnic table or your bike. I actually carry one of these instead of a tent on many trips out side of bug season. Remember parachute cord to tie it up between trees. Low, lean-two style works best.

Sleeping pad: I see no reason to go full length. 3/4 length is fine for me and I just let my feet hang off the end.

Stove: Jetboil brand. Very nice and compact.

Add kayaking drybags to your list. 20 liter is the "standard" size and can fit quite a bit.

Add kayaking sandals to the list. They pack small, can get strapped anywhere, and can get wet no problem. Chacos are the best. Trust me they are worth the extra $$$.

This all comes from 15 years of sea kayak guiding in the Northeast and Canada. We were completly self contained and the biggest amount of space was taken up by food and water. You can pick these up as you go along as BigRider said.

singlecross


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Forget the panniers and rack, beg borrow or buy a BOB.

Everything else has pretty much been covered except to start out short and slow. 80 miles a day loaded is really tough what with breaking down in the morning and setting up in the evening. 

When I was a foolish youth I never bothered with cooking while camping. Eat at stores or diners and just eat a cold breakfast.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I cannot recommend the Black Diamond Megamid enough. I have used it in all 4 seasons and during the craziest winter storms. Packs down small and light and plenty of room for you and your bike inside. I normally opt out on the floor and only bring it when the wife comes along. Without the floor you can even cook inside.

<IMG SRC="https://aphoto.net/colotrail0907/images/coloradotrail0907-006.jpg">


Edited to add: I prefer to cook on the stove as opposed to eating out all the time. Of course most of my forays are off the beaten path with no hope for amenities. Mountain House Freeze dried foods can be great (pretty much anything tomato based) and Ramen is cheap and light. Just remember you will be burning lots of calories so plan accordingly.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Keep it light. You'll enjoy the riding much more.
Sub kilo sleeping bag from REI. REI basic Bivy.
Tarp tent.
Penny stove.
Consider other ways to distrubute the load - handle bar bag, frame bag, bento box, etc.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

great thread here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=271762

inspiration here:
http://www.greatdividerace.com/

when I tour on the road I rarely camp - B&B's, beers and good food cooked by someone else are all priorities 

the mtb boys have all the lightweight tips you could ever want for self-sufficient bike touring - remember most of their focus is on light weight Endurance Racing (an entire geeky subforum on the mtbr site) rather than enjoying yourself so edit accordingly - for a comfortable camping tour I use a BOB like MB1 reccomends 

I see the tarptent was already reccomended...


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I've never used a trailer, BoB or otherwise, so I can't speak from any experience. Other than the advantage of not having to have a touring specific bike (although you sure have to have touring specific gears), what is the advantage of a trailer? I see lots of disadvantages.

BoB weighs 13.5# or more and has a 70# capacity while a set of Tubus racks weigh 2.3# and can carry 123#. Having a trailer on tour also means having to carry an additional and odd sized wheel's worth of spare tires, tubes and spokes. How do you lock up a trailer? Do you need an extra lock or just a very long cable? 

If two people are touring do you put all the gear in one trailer or do you get two trailers? If you use only one trailer, what does the person not towing the trailer carry? Does that person use panniers?

What about turning radius, parking in cramped quarters, going up and down stairs, getting into elevators and motel rooms?

Do you need the shock absorber version which weighs even more and is more expensive if you're riding rough roads and trails?

Nice racks with good panniers cost about what the trailer does with one dry bag, so cost isn't really an issue. I've met a few people on tour who were using trailers and when I questioned them, they all seemed happy, so there must be some advantages. I just could never get anyone to tell me what they are.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

StillRiding
If two people are touring do you put all the gear in one trailer or do you get two trailers? If you use only one trailer said:


> I have used both and can give you some of my pros and cons for a trailer
> 
> 
> Pros
> ...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Responses*

This got a lot of good attention fast, thanks! REI has really good stuff, but it all seems pretty dang spendy, too. Maybe a piece here and there with coupons can help.

I like the bivvy bag idea, and then carrying a tarp. For starters, like a weekend trip to the coast, it sounds ideal. I hadn't even thought about using a tarp and a picnic table as a tent!

*Stillriding:* that is a lot of grand advice, thank you. You asked about waterproof panniers: I just got a nice pair of large *Vaude* panniers. They seem quite nice and with welded seams and tarp material plus a roll-top, they appear fully watertight. I have commuted 20 miles in stormy weather and not gotten a drop on my books so far. Any feedback on them?

The only worry I have about them is the mounting system appears finnicky. I mean, it works fine right now, but I have concerns that perhaps it will get gunked up or break, since it seems to be largely plastic.
---

I'm interested in hearing more specific suggestions, so keep 'em coming! The word I'd like to add in here is _budget_, too -- I don't have a ton of cash and I am starting from no gear at all, so I think I will piece stuff together for a weekend or two and see how I like it.

MB1, the bob idea is interesting -- and perhaps for the future it would be neat -- but I think I'll try racks for a starter, shorter-duration thing. I can't see what a trailer would have over racks for only carrying a weekender of gear.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Silly boy.*



StillRiding said:


> ...If two people are touring do you put all the gear in one trailer or do you get two trailers? If you use only one trailer, what does the person not towing the trailer carry? Does that person use panniers?....


You have Miss M haul the thing and you just go along for the ride with an occasional, "Looking good honey."


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Bivy and Budgets*



Argentius said:


> ...REI has really good stuff, but it all seems pretty dang spendy, too. Maybe a piece here and there...
> 
> I like the bivvy bag idea, and then carrying a tarp...


The REI bivy at less than a $100 is about the cheapest you will find. I have been pleased with it for a couple of years with limited use. Have not ridden out a full on rainstorm in it as my wife was nice enough to let me in the tent those nights. Slept in temps in the low 40's with a wool hat and a moderate weight sleeping bag. Gets a little condensation at the foot. 

As you pack think multipurpose. Instead of a tarp consider a poncho. Provides your head and torso rain coverage. Gives you a raincoat to walk around camp or town. You can also wear the poncho to change shorts underneath as it aint too easy in the sleeping bag/bivy.

Some people find a bivy confining while others feel free sleeping under the starts. A bivy is not for everyone but at $100 it is cheaper than a good tent and is also a nice waterproofing addition inside a crappy tent so your money is not wasted if you find it is not for you.



Argentius said:


> ...The word I'd like to add in here is _budget_, too...


There are often good deals on quality stuff here.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think you can beat a BOB. The load is lower, and that seems to make a big difference to me, even with a light load.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

I have no faith in waterproof panniers so I put everything in waterproof bags. I like having a handle bar bag for snacks, maps, arm warmers, etc. 

All clothes except my bib shorts can be worn off the bike. I tour in t-shirts. Back pockets are useless when you have bags all over your bike. I always take 3 pair of bibs, one to wear, one drying on the top of the load, and one in case it's raining when the 2nd one is supposed to be drying.

Sleeping pads: I like Thermarest. I roll my tent and sleeping bag in it and strap the whole thing on the top of the rack. Just to be safe, I take the drawstrings, run them through the rack and tie them together.

Sleeping bags: Cheap is good, small is better. More warmth than you need just wastes space. I use synthetic fibers rather than down.

Pillow: I use one of the panniers or my bag of dirty clothes.

Lights: Get a tail light that you can fix securely to the back of your rack. Seatpost mounts and clips don't cut it. I like my Black Diamond head light.

I have never carried a stove or cooking utensils. Mostly I camp at campgrounds and cook on the fireplace. Sandwiches are fine for breakfast and lunch.

A front fender is nice, the rear is pretty well covered by the stuff on top of your rack. Carry a spare tire and at least 2 spare tubes and a patch kit. I once needed a screw that fit into braze-ons, didn't have one, felt stupid and have carried a few along with my zip ties and black electrical tape ever since. 

For your first tour stick to fairly populous areas so you'll never be too fare from convenience stores, motels, and maybe even a bike shop.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I know Jet boil had a demo program last year or so check with Fontana or REI to see if its still happening. If so you will have a stove that packs to the size of a nalgene and is very efficient (not to mention free for the week), the only reason I haven't bought one yet is because of the wasteful non-refillable fuel cans. 

The bivy sacks are great, if your aren't the least bit claustrophobic, and tarps work fine as well, but what I prefer to do is just take the rain fly/vestibule from one of the tents and just use that, maybe the foot print as well if the ground will be wet.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Much as I hate to give them any praise, Rivendell's got some good ideas for very short tours/camping trips...

http://www.rivbike.com/article/bike_camping/camping_vs_touring

and then, their gear list-

http://www.rivbike.com/article/bike_camping/a_kit_for_one_night_out

personally, I think hot food is a must when camping, even in the hottest parts of summer, so if it was me, I'd disregard all the "don't bring a stove" stuff.


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*what about an xtracycle?*

I have just finished (needs a slight derailer adjustment) my surly crosscheck that I plan on touring with. I have been going back and fourth between panniers and racks vs an xtracycle. (xtracyle.com)

anyone had any experience touring with these? 

I have wanted one for a long time due to car-less properties and figured it would also make a great touring companion...thoughts?

flattop


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

flatbar said:


> I have just finished (needs a slight derailer adjustment) my surly crosscheck that I plan on touring with. I have been going back and fourth between panniers and racks vs an xtracycle. (xtracyle.com)
> 
> anyone had any experience touring with these?
> 
> ...


http://www.ridingthespine.com/gear.html


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Argent, first of all, if you go touring, you are going to need to slow down. I will race you up Zoo hill if you have 60 pounds on your bike. Somehow, I think I would still end up buying beer. 

But seriously, back to your question. I would think about REI outlet on the web. It's just like buying last year's color. Oh, and you're gonna buy Ortlieb panniers. You just don't know it yet. Where are you going? I was thinking of a mid-winter 1 night camp on the iron horse trail. I think we could find a spot.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*just gotta go try it out*

Here's how I got started. I now have a Surly Long Haul Trucker with front and rear panniers and it makes a world of difference, but I'd try it out first before slowly investing in lots of expensive items. 

Tents and sleeping bags are pretty easy to borrow or rent. Con a teammate into going with you, borrow a couple racks and jury rig them onto your road/cross bikes, split the tent, poles, stove, and pots, and go camping in a safe part of the year (late summer). Seriously, that's the best way to learn what you absolutely need vs. what you would like to have. Day packs can be strapped to racks and garbage bags used for waterproofing. 

Plan meals that you can boil in one pot. Dry things like rice and pasta pack well and aren't too heavy. Stop at a grocery store to pick up cookies and beer when you get a little closer to camp. Make sure there is water there or haul more than you think you need for the night. 

Finally, don't overestimate how far you can travel with a load, especially with race gearing and a funky handling bike. Hope this helps.


----------



## addict42 (Nov 2, 2006)

I've found a good deal of the advice on this site to be useful:

http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/touring/index.htm

I think the above link is one of the few things that hasn't been mentioned yet. Have fun!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Where? I got no idea yet. I've never even ridden Iron Horse, but I hear it is awesome, that could work.

Ortlieb panniers? I will be really mad if I buy those, since I just spent about $130 on brand-new Vaude ones.

The bike I have setup for this is an old steel Novara. Without panniers, it weighs 28 lbs.

Slow down? I go slow! Meh!


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lots of good advice...*

I'll sign in with a few votes of my own:
:thumbsup: to the Black Diamond Mega-Mid. I use mine (floorless) for everything from setting up as a cook tent on mountain climbing expeditions to touring unsupported inland from the PNW across the Rockies and then down into Utah and back over the rockies and Seirra Nevadas ending up near Sacramento. The cool thing about the Mega-Mid is the insane amount of space for the amount of weight. I was able to fit myself, my bike, and my Burley Nomad trailer into it every night! (Talk about peace of mind!)

Which brings me to trailer vs. panniers. I have to say that the Burley trailer has been my favorite option. It keeps the bike feeling light, and since it has two wheels, you don't have to be picky about balancing the weight in it. Also, it's easy to access your stuff during the day (although not while you're riding). It's very easy to pull, and you don't notice it until you come to an incline, or have to stop real fast. The hitch system allows you to turn as sharp as you like to the left, and plenty sharp to the right.
I've only had limited time pulling a BoB trailer so can't give a fair comparison to that.

One more item that will make your life easier (more comfortable) are short aero bars (I use Profile Windjammer GT bars). Not for aerodynamics, but for taking weight off your arms and butt and onto your forearms. This was useful for me mostly on long days (i.e. 7-10 hours of ride time). Probably not necessary if you are planning a weekend jaunt, but something to consider...

Most of all: have fun! 
epicxt


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Argentius said:


> The bike I have setup for this is an old steel Novara. Without panniers, it weighs 28 lbs.
> 
> Slow down? I go slow! Meh!


Well now don't be showin' off the lightweight stuff over here in commutin'!

I missed that thread where you got those panniers. The ride on iron horse through the snoqualmie tunnel is most excellent. Inside the tunnel it is just a smidge lighter than a black hole, and they coat the sides with light absorbing funk.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Lightweight? I just said 28 pounds, yo! With my 1 pannier of work-clothes, etc, I had a 40-lb bike.

I weighed it because I wasn't going as fast as usual, y'know, and my riding partner had his 15-lb race bike...


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=328395

For the cost concerned.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*Cyclist & Hiker here*

I want to also put in a vote for a Jetboil stove. Absolutely great product, compact, easy to use and made in New Hampshire (or at the very least distributed from  )

Wool socks, wool cap, petzl headlamp all great. Bring a small tarp (Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, etc) and you can use this and some heavy duty twine or light duty rope to string between trees or whatver and you have an instant rain resistant shelter that you can park you bike under and sit under should it be raining at the time.

Another "tent" option you may want to consider is a Hennesy Hammock. Very light, very compact.

Definitely a mummy bag. I'm bald and like to tuck my head into something at night. Even with the wool cap already on.

You asked about things you are going to wish you had.
Make sure you have a good knife. Be it a Swiss Army, Leatherman type, or just a plain old 3-4" blade, you will find this tool very important on the camping end of things.
Waterproof matches and homemade fire starters are also a good idea. (parafin and wood chips in dixie cups work great. throw in some belly button or dryer lint and you will have a great fire starter that will burn long and steady).
Flip flops or some other sandal for mobility and to let your feet breathe after your ride.

Lots of good idea so far though.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

good waterproof rain wear. if your hauling a lot of gear you will be out in the weather a lot longer than a regular ride ans there isn't always a warm shhower at the end of the day. I am still looking for a good waterproof rainwear setup. but don't think you need everything people have sugested before you can enjoy camping touring. start ooff with a one niter and see if you like it and what you think you need. good luck.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

In my experience, if you use panniers, it's good to have front and rear for weight distribution, especially if you are descending mountains.

Most importantly, take picures. My friend and i rode across country in 1986, and I still go back and look at the photos we took.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

If you search the threads in this forum you'll find plenty of reports and pics of cycle touring - I've got one or two, also search for Zeytin, and StillRiding recently posted a shake down cruise (there are others as well, those are just off the top of my head).

I think the big stuff has been covered pretty well, so here are my tips. Most of these are general to camping but apply to cycle touring as well.

Bring extra bungee cords and parachute cord (1/8 inch nylon rope). Needle/thread (can substitute fishing line), pliers, duct tape, thin wire. You will find a use for these.

Bring extra ziploc bags - they are great water resistant storage for cell phones, maps, books, etc.

Backpacking meals are great for easy hot meals - just boil water and add it to the bag. All you need is a spoon which you can lick clean. They have tons of calories and usually are pretty healthy. They are also cost effective, typically in the $10 range for a two person meal.

Figure out how long a container of stove fuel will last you so you'll know if you will need to buy more during the trip. White gas (the liquid fuel sold in a canister) burns hotter than butane.

Cooking over a wood fire is one of the best experiences you can have. Grilling is easy cleanup, but you can also use pots/pans if you don't have a stove. Just be sure to cook over coals (not flames - your food will burn) and lightly soap the *outside* of the pan - the soap will turn black and then you can rinse it off instead of the carbon sticking directly to the outside of the pan and being an absolute pain to scrub off. A small pot can be used to fry, sautee, boil, etc. so don't bother with a separate pan for each - two nesting pots should pretty much cover your cookware. Make sure they have lids (or use your plate for a lid). Frisbees make great plates. Cups make great bowls. A metal fork is worth a million plastic ones. Most things you can eat with a fork you can also eat with a spoon. You don't need a butter knife if you have a pocket knife. Don't stick your pocket knife in the peanut butter - use your spoon. Rice takes forever to cook.

"Clean" is a relative term while camping.

You can pre-package your own meals in ziplock bags or those vacuum seal bags. Make yourself lunches by packing pretzels, beef jerkey, trail mix, energy bars, etc in a zip lock. Make bags of instant coffee, sugar, salt, spices. Clearly label them. 

Bring a note pad and pencil (not a pen - pencils don't leak and you can sharpen them with a knife). Bring a permanent marker too - great for marking plastic bags.

Bring trash bags (old grocery bags work). They also double as semi waterproof places to store things.

Small towel - I can completely dry off with a hand towel after a shower or swim. Great for many other things as well. Read Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy for more info.

Biodegradable soap (available at any camping store) will wash dishes, clothes, and you. Hand sanitizer.

Camera - post a pic of your tour!!


----------

